# Whos Giants Are Showing Signs Of Hibernation?? Need Help With A Decision...!!



## KSTAR (Nov 16, 2012)

What's up Tegu family...So I'm looking to get a tegu again finally...and I was interested in a extreme I came across that was for sale but as we were talking he mentioned that the baby hasn't ate much because he's been sleeping alot and he's been eating here and there...this will also be my first extreme...so is it safe to buy it and is that normal to be happening right now? Are anyone else's tegus and extremes going down? I just don't wanna buy it and something be wrong with it...any feedback will be greatly appreciated


----------



## james.w (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes it is normal for them to hibernate at this time.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks alot for the reply James...also I sent you a PM


----------



## Dubya (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine was not hibernating and was eating like anything until I lost power during the hurricane. It had gotten cold in the house and I had to keep him as warm as I could including sleeping in my jacket at night. After the power came back, he was sleeping a lot and eating almost nothing. I raised the temperature back to normal and put his lights back on a 12hr schedule. After about 2 weeks now, he is starting to get back to normal. I could not let him hibernate because he had a belly full of food when the power went out.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Niles is a normal but yeah he's been refusing food for like a month.he's still getting up to drink/bask here and there but the concensus would be many are hibernating now or at least starting to...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chitodadon (Nov 16, 2012)

Godzilla still going strong up between 630am -730am everyday and down by 5 or 6 pm

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 16, 2012)

Worse case scenario is that you will end up with a new baby who then hibernates. But you will have a baby tegu whereas if you wait until spring to buy, there may be none available.


----------



## KSTAR (Nov 16, 2012)

thanks for all the feedback guys/gals


----------



## larissalurid (Dec 7, 2012)

My extreme has been dead asleep since september lol.


----------



## apocalypse910 (Dec 7, 2012)

Mine's showing no signs of slowing down yet. I thought he was going towards hibernation a few months ago. I installed a new misting system around that time and he went from barely coming out to almost full activity level again. 

I thing he's staying awake just so I'll let him wander around and sleep on the heat vents. They seem to be his new favorite thing in the world besides rabbit & blueberries.


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 2, 2013)

Godzilla is still going and is 34"

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## bmx3000max (Jan 3, 2013)

my extreme started to show signs so then i upped his night time temp a little and then the signs of him hibernating went away.


----------

